

Show HN: Our startup toolbox - curated by tech entrepreneurs around the world - erict19
https://globality.be/tools

======
aaoun
Very interesting list. There's room for user voting and discussion, but how do
you make it so any individual or person doesn't game the system?

Also since the list is exhaustive, what am I expected to do with this? A one
time use? Or whenever "I'm looking for a tool" type of situation?

~~~
erict19
Thanks for the feedback/questions aaoun.

Re: gaming the system, you have to sign up/login with an email to vote and
comment. Every new tool that is added we review to make sure the tagging is
correct/it fits with a startup's scope.

And our use case is focused on helping tech entrepreneurs identify new tools
as a task come up. So when you are thinking about migrating to RDBMS database,
you can check out what databases other tech entrepreneurs have found
useful/endorse as well as find options if you're looking for accounting
software that is geared towards entrepreneurs.

~~~
aaoun
So in a sense, based on reviews and discussions of other professionals who
have used the tools, it is a platform for these entrepreneurs to figure out
what tools are efficient/effective for their needs to build a company/work on
projects type of deal? If that is true from my understanding, I think it is
pretty neat!

~~~
erict19
yep, spot on - appreciate it

------
cgl009
The toolbox looks really comprehensive, especially the rundown of online
courses, "technical development tools" and project management tools. But also
wide-ranging, I just saw that you have a list of "twitterati." How many
resources do you have in total in the toolbox?

~~~
erict19
Thanks cgl009, the toolbox currently has 656 tools. Based on our market
research, we had opened up around 500 tools, and our beta tester have added
the rest.

